# October 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Sep 26, 2016)

What theme would you like to see for October!!!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 27, 2016)

Voted!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Sep 27, 2016)

I have done the same,   though the candidate im backing is not doing so well in the early numbers.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> I have done the same,   though the candidate im backing is not doing so well in the early numbers.



this.


----------



## ned (Sep 28, 2016)

A poet's view

Fantasy, death 
and confrontation
Nice and normal is too much
imagination

A writer in the groove, will write what he wants
But I say salut! 
To all of you
'cause I hate doing prompts!


----------

